# Nikon-compatible lenses



## charlie76 (May 9, 2012)

So, I just ordered my first digital SLR...Nikon D7000....now Nikon just needs to put it in a box and send it already before I lose my mind!!!!

I got one nice looking 18-105 mm lens as a package deal from Nikon, but I generally can't afford Nikon lenses.  Are there any aftermarket brands that I should stay away from?  I need a zoom lens....at least up to 300 mm.  Thanks for any advice from the guru's.


----------



## Derrel (May 9, 2012)

According to one guy whose opinion I respect, the Tamron 70-300 VC lens is actually QUITE good...apparently, he says it's better than the quite-decent NIkon 70-300 AF-S VR-G f/4.5~5.6 lens.

Aftermarket brands are just that--brands. Some lenses are made by independent lensmakers, to be marketed under different brand-names. Cosina for example, makes lenses to be sold under the brand names of other entities.


----------



## mjhoward (May 9, 2012)

Derrel said:


> According to one guy whose opinion I respect, the Tamron 70-300 VC lens is actually QUITE good...apparently, he says it's better than the quite-decent NIkon 70-300 AF-S VR-G f/4.5~5.6 lens.



This doesn't surprise me too much.  I had a copy of the 70-300 VR and was less than impressed.  It was pretty soft at the long end and just 'good' at the short end IMO.  It could also be that I had a so-so copy, I dont know.

As for the OP's question... it's not really a matter of the brand, as derrel has said, it's more a matter of which lens by which brand.  For example, SIGMA makes a few really good lenses (the 150mm Macro is a good example of this) but they also make other lenses that are not so good or are littered with Quality Control problems.  Another example is Tokina's 11-16mm (I also love the discontinued Tokina 50-135).  It is highly acclaimed and offeres very sharp, relatively low distortion, constant aperture optics.  On the other hand, some of their other lenses suffer from CA and other various distortions.  I generally use Camera lens tests, user reviews, camera accessory reviews - SLRgear.com! as my initial point of reference for how a lens performs and then I'll try and find some flickr feed full of photos taken by those optics.


----------



## charlie76 (May 9, 2012)

mjhoward said:
			
		

> This doesn't surprise me too much.  I had a copy of the 70-300 VR and was less than impressed.  It was pretty soft at the long end and just 'good' at the short end IMO.  It could also be that I had a so-so copy, I dont know.
> 
> As for the OP's question... it's not really a matter of the brand, as derrel has said, it's more a matter of which lens by which brand.  For example, SIGMA makes a few really good lenses (the 150mm Macro is a good example of this) but they also make other lenses that are not so good or are littered with Quality Control problems.  Another example is Tokina's 11-16mm (I also love the discontinued Tokina 50-135).  It is highly acclaimed and offeres very sharp, relatively low distortion, constant aperture optics.  On the other hand, some of their other lenses suffer from CA and other various distortions.  I generally use Camera lens tests, user reviews, camera accessory reviews - SLRgear.com! as my initial point of reference for how a lens performs and then I'll try and find some flickr feed full of photos taken by those optics.



Nice...thanks.  Thats the info I was looking for.  I think it will still be a while before I can spend 400+ on a lens.  I spent my last dime on the D7000!!!  But I hear that I won't regret it.


----------



## djacobox372 (May 9, 2012)

Id suggest a nikon 300mm f4.5 ed ais manual focus lens.  It only cost around $300 on.  Amazing image quality, as good or better then lenses costing over $1000--its also bult better then any modern nikon lens.


----------



## charlie76 (May 10, 2012)

djacobox372 said:
			
		

> Id suggest a nikon 300mm f4.5 ed ais manual focus lens.  It only cost around $300 on.  Amazing image quality, as good or better then lenses costing over $1000--its also bult better then any modern nikon lens.



Hey, that sounds perfect.   I checked it out online....looks like I will have to hunt around for a deal, or buy it from a shop for a little more


----------



## KmH (May 10, 2012)

Don't forget to add the cost of an after market split-prism focusing screen, like a KatzEye, if you get a manual focus only lens, and want to be able to sharply focus the lens.
Nikon D7000 Focusing Screen


----------



## jake337 (May 10, 2012)

djacobox372 said:


> Id suggest a nikon 300mm f4.5 ed ais manual focus lens.  It only cost around $300 on.  Amazing image quality, as good or better then lenses costing over $1000--its also bult better then any modern nikon lens.



If you can, try to find the internal focusing version with 9 aperture blades.

Sometimes I think about upgrading to the D7000 just for its ability to meter Ai, Ais lens.

Lens that will NOT work without modification are pre AI lens.

Lens that will NOT work period are nikons invasive fisheye lens.

You have a huge variety of lens spanning many years available.


----------



## charlie76 (May 10, 2012)

jake337 said:
			
		

> If you can, try to find the internal focusing version with 9 aperture blades.
> 
> Sometimes I think about upgrading to the D7000 just for its ability to meter Ai, Ais lens.
> 
> ...



Gotcha.  Thanks a lot Jake.


----------



## djacobox372 (May 10, 2012)

KmH said:
			
		

> Don't forget to add the cost of an after market split-prism focusing screen, like a KatzEye, if you get a manual focus only lens, and want to be able to sharply focus the lens.
> Nikon D7000 Focusing Screen



The focus indicator already in his d7000 makes the focus screen unnecessary imo.  Also focusing telephoto lenses isnt that hard, as the dof is narrow enough to make it easy to read the focus plane.  Its the wider angle lenses with their long dof that are hard to focus without an aid.


----------



## charlie76 (May 10, 2012)

djacobox372 said:
			
		

> The focus indicator already in his d7000 makes the focus screen unnecessary imo.  Also focusing telephoto lenses isnt that hard, as the dof is narrow enough to make it easy to read the focus plane.  Its the wider angle lenses with their long dof that are hard to focus without an aid.



Noted. Thanks


----------

